# Planning on starting a 55g tank this summer



## m8d (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll be moving into an apartment this summer and getting a 55g tank for my future 2 pictus catfish.

I plan to look around cragslist for used tanks and other supplies but I'm not going to spend more than $200 on just the tank (since a new tank at petsmart costs roughly that much) Prob $150 max (this doesn't include anything with the tank)

Acrylic or Glass? I've been told acrylic is a lot better in many ways.

I'll be using SAND not gravel in my tank (I like it better and apparently its a lot better than gravel) I will also be using a few fake silk plants, but mostly stocking the tank during the fish-less cycle with hardy, barely-need-to-care-for plants. Real rocks, real driftwood, I want this tank 90% natural... or as natural as i can get it.

So with that, what would be good tankmates for my Cats? I thought Lyretail mollies? Or perhaps some smaller swordtails? I wanted to get some snails too, I heard some burrowing snails for the sand is best since they release gas bubbles and such, shift it without ruining it.

Also how much sand will I need? i plan to use Super Naturals sand, I want white sand or very close to white. Anyone now the name of it? Also how many pounds do you think i'll need? I want at LEAST an inch thick layer.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I hope you get it set up.posts some pictures


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Great to hear you are researching ahead! Not familiar with pictus catfish so don't know for tankmates but as far as glass or acrylic goes acrylic is lighter usually clearer but scratches easily and more costly. If you can find an acrylic 55 in good shape for $150 grab it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

To bad you aren't in the market now, Petsmart is having a $1 a gal sale and you could get a 55 for $55


----------



## m8d (Jan 9, 2013)

> To bad you aren't in the market now, Petsmart is having a $1 a gal sale and you could get a 55 for $55




WHAT!? damnit... lol maybe I'll ask my grandma to hang on to it for me ROFL don't think i could keep a 55g under my bed in the dorm room hahaha. Is this state wide? or just your specific store? You know how long it'll last?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Think it is until the 17,or 29 of this month and seems to be nation wide,but check your location.


----------



## m8d (Jan 9, 2013)

awesome. I will definitely call Missoula store tomorrow and check up on this. So much better than spending 250$ for a new one any other time. Their site has adds, they're have a massive sale on aquatics but as far as searching the SITE goes i see nothing with the dollar a gallon. Again, I'll call. I trust calling more than adds heh...


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

susankat said:


> To bad you aren't in the market now, Petsmart is having a $1 a gal sale and you could get a 55 for $55


It is Petco that has the $1 per gallon sale going. I bought my 40b in October during the same sale so they at least have it a couple of times a year.


----------



## m8d (Jan 9, 2013)

ooh. hmm I'll look. Google says there is a petco in missoula but the site store isn't showing anything so I don't know what the hell is going on.

thank you


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

PetSmart in Missoula, Montana - Missoula #391 | Your local pet store their website


----------



## m8d (Jan 9, 2013)

that's petSMART not petCO
i know there is a petsmart in missoula, its the petCO i can't seem to find.

now im confused. is it petsmart or petco that's having the sale....


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f39/petco-1-per-gallon-sale-41490.htmlwhere I live there was no visable advertising even on store windows.So call local PETCO if you have one.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Petco. My sticker says sale is until the 29th of Jan. Although as mentioned, apparently they do this several times a month.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I believe the rule of thumb, for most standard sized aquariums (includes your 55) 1lb of substrate per gallon of tank will yield ~ 1" of height of substrate.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

FishFlow said:


> I believe the rule of thumb, for most standard sized aquariums (includes your 55) 1lb of substrate per gallon of tank will yield ~ 1" of height of substrate.


This is misleading. A 40 breeder has a greater surface area then a 55g.

A good surface area calculation for sand is. L' x W' x 7.50 x desired depth"

So for a my 40 breeder. To get 2 inches of depth 3' x 1.5' x 7.5 x 2" = 67.5lbs

A 55 gallon would be 4' x 1.08' x 7.5 x 2" = 64.8. So in reality you need slightly less sand for the 55 despite it being 15 more gallons.


----------



## m8d (Jan 9, 2013)

awesome I will definitely call petco and ask, and ask my granny if she can hold onto the tank for me (god i wish she still had her old supplies from years ago, be so much nicer but hers was like a 30g tank) Thanks guys 

also thank you for the calculations for substrate


----------

